# interval bonus week created by marriott



## 1965 (Dec 5, 2008)

#1
I deposited a marriott one bedroom. It gave me a Interval bonus week.

when I have deposited by my fox run two bedroom, it gave me a Interval bonus week, for a two bedroom.

will the interval bonus week, that came from a marriott one bedroom deposit
will only be good for a one bedroom at interval or also a two bedoom
like the fox run two bedroom deposit, that created a bonus week.

#2
will a marriott deposit created bonus week with interval
have a mariott internal trading advantage
over
a fox run deposited created bonus week with interval
just
like a 
Marriott deposit with interval has a trading advantage with itnerval
over a fox run deposit with interval


----------



## Dave M (Dec 5, 2008)

Rather than repeat everything here, please see this link from the FAQs for this Marriott forum that explains how to use an Accommodation Certificate or "AC" (the Interval "bonus week"). The FAQs are located at the top of the list of topics for this Marriott forum.

However, the short answers are that... 

(1) Your AC can be used to confirm a week of any size, whether a studio or a 2BR, depending on what's available.

(2) No, your AC will not have the Marriott internal 24-day trading preference. It will be subject to a grid of mostly off-season weeks, similar to the AC you get with your Foxrun week. As explained at the link, the grid disappears and you can see and confirm almost any week in II's system when searching only within the next 59 days from the date of your search.


----------



## 1965 (Dec 5, 2008)

i am now more confused than ever,after your response to my Question #2
I just put in my interval bonus week, that was created with marriott deposit
at Interval
and
it gave me a two bedroom at marriott cypress harbour June 28,2009-July 5,2009

I then used my Interval bonus week, that was created with my Fox run depsoit at Interval
+
it did not give me a two bedroom at Marriott Cypress harbour June 28,2009-July 5,2009

was this a "one time fluke" and normally
a marriott depsoite/generated Interval bonus week
is
no different than a non Marriott/Deposit/Generated bonus week


----------



## rsackett (Dec 5, 2008)

1965 said:


> i am now more confused than ever,after your response to my Question #2
> I just put in my interval bonus week, that was created with marriott deposit
> at Interval
> and
> ...



AC's will have different trading power.  Trading power is based on the unit deposited that generated the AC.  Also AC's can have different grids.

Ray


----------



## Dave M (Dec 5, 2008)

No need to be confused. Different ACs can have different strength when seeking weeks. Although the AC won't have the same strength as your deposited week, an AC for a strong trading week will often pull resorts of quality si8milar to the week you deposited. Thus, an AC obtained from depositing a Marriott week will very often pull other Marriott weeks.

But to be clear, your AC does not have the Marriott internal trading preference. Thus, your AC can't see a Marriott week within the first 24 days after that week is deposited.


- - - - 

Edited to add that it looks as though Ray and I were posting at the same time. I'm glad we had the same response!


----------



## NJDave (Dec 6, 2008)

I own Marriott and Foxrun.

The Marriott AC's will pull Marriott's that my Foxrun would not.  For instance, when I searched for Hawaii or Aruba with the Foxrun AC, the Marriotts would not show up but they would with the Marriott AC.  My experience has been that the Marriott AC has been more valuable.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think the OP's talking about an AC. In post #4 he specifically said that when he made his deposit, it gave him a specific 2 bedroom week at Cypress Harbor. AC's do not give specific weeks, just a certificate with a grid. Bonus weeks do get specific weeks.

Bonus weeks are pretty rare. There have been two times when I received a bonus week. Once as an incentive to buy at Marriott's Ocean Pointe and again when the I.I. rep gave me some bad advice that cost me my studio deposit with Interval. Both of these were specific units, specific weeks and at resorts different than what I owned. They did not work the same as an AC but did work just like any other deposit I made.

Now, I have never heard of Marriott giving bonus weeks just for making a deposit and I am somewhat confused by the OP's posts in this thread. The description given fits that of both an AC and a bonus week. I'm not 100% certain exactly what the OP is describing.

So, I think we need to ask, exactly how did you receive this week? Is it really an additional Marriott week deposited into your I.I. acccount that you can see online or does the deposit show as an Accomadation Certificate (AC)? Under normal circumstances, Marriott does not give you a specific extra week for your deposit. Instead, they give you an AC, or Accomadation Certificate, which has limited availability or limits on what, when and where you can use it, including a few black out dates. 

If you've recieved an honest to goodness Marriott 2 bedroom deposit, then it will work just like any other Marriott week deposited. If you were given an AC, then it will work as described by the posters before me.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 6, 2008)

Read it again, Doug. He said that he did a search and "when I put in my Interval bonus week, that was created with marriott deposit at Interval,
and it gave me a two bedroom at marriott cypress harbour...." 

"...put in...." = "performed a search"

"...it gave me...." = "I could see"

Thus, he performed a search with his "bonus week" (his AC) and could see that 2BR, which he couldn't see when he searched with his Foxrun AC, as stated in the second half of that post. 

I can see the same July week with a Marriott AC.

That's also consistent with his OP.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, so I'm the one that's confused.

It doesn't take much. RCI has bonus weeks. II has Getaways and AC's. Toss in folks that will post one term but use that term for the wrong exchange company and I get lost relatively quickly.

However, I have received bonus weeks from Marriott that were specific resort weeks and not AC's. Toss that experience into the mix and I really get turned around fast.


----------



## 1965 (Dec 6, 2008)

*I hope this helps to resolve the confusion*

yes
I was talking about a AC/Bonus week
that was created by a marriott shadow ridge/one bedroom deposit 
with interval international


----------



## 1965 (Dec 6, 2008)

*clarification*

i deposited the one bedroom part of my two bedroom lock off
from my marriott shadow ridge
the reservation was for april 17,2009-April 24,2009

it gave me a Interval/AC Bonus week
that
is much stronger than my Interval/AC bonus week
created from a fox run deposit

BTW
I bought a fox run/WEek #14 for one cent and $342 in closing costs
when I deposit that week/Fox run #14
it has given me an
interval/AC bonus week
for at least 9 years


----------



## 1965 (Dec 6, 2008)

*I may been adding to this confusion by using term bonus week*

i have referred to my Interval/Accomodation certificates as Bonus weeks
for over 9 years
I may be using the wrong term and confusing everyone


----------



## Dave M (Dec 6, 2008)

1965 said:


> I may be using the wrong term and confusing everyone


Although perhaps confusing to some, you aren't alone. Many people here refer to those ACs as bonus weeks. But for future reference, it's clear that what II offers when you make a deposit is an Accommodation Certificate (AC), which entitles you to confirm a week for a relatively low cost. The term "bonus week" doesn't appear anywhere in II's Terms and Conditions terminology.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 6, 2008)

To make it even more confusing, I received a bonus week from II that was for $200 off a Getaway (this was for extending 5 years to our II membership). The only catch on using it is I have to book during flexchange.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm betting that it was called something other than a "bonus week".


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dave M said:


> I'm betting that it was called something other than a "bonus week".



It sounds more like a discount coupon. Since it was $200 off.

Here are definitions:
AC - Accomodation Certificate given by II for depositing your week. Not a free week as it caries costs higher than an exchange fee.

Bonus Week - Free week given usually by your resort as a purchase incentive or other bonus. These weeks usually come out of developer inventory that is deposited in to II by the developer but could come from another type of arrangement that Marriott has with II. Likely have to pay an exchange fee to use though.

Replacement Week - If you call to book your week and there isn't anything left, Marriott will give you a replacement week. This is usually a week that Marriott previously bulk spacebanked and they have an arrangement with II to assign that to an account when needed. Need to pay an exchange fee to use it.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is what it says:

"RESORT ACCOMMODATIONS CERTIFICATE

CERTIFICATE NUMBER: xxxxxxxx

This Certificate entitles you to a full week of resort accommodations at the discounted rate below, regardless of the unit size or location, with no unit week deposit required!

You can choose from a wide variety of exciting destinations around Interval’s world - and make a selection from 59 days until just 24 hours before your desired travel date. A vacation advisor will discuss current availabilities when you call.

Discounted Rate: 50% off the prescribed fee for one week of accommodations(plus taxes, if applicable), up to a total discount of US 200.00; provided, however, the fee paid for the accommodations shall be no less than the current applicable exchange fee.

Note: This Certificate may not be used to travel to your Home Resort or within Your Home Resort Group. "Your Home Resort Group" means any resort affililiated or under common ownership or management with your Home Resort.
To redeem your Resort Accommodations Certificate call:
305-666-1884 800-828-8200
EXP DATE: xxxxxxxx
DISCONEW
This Certificate is non-extendable and travel must be completed by the expiration date noted above. You must be an Interval member in good standing at the time you redeem and travel through this Certificate. This Certificate may not be bartered, is non-transferable, has no cash value, and is not valid for travel during Christmas, New Year’s, Holy Week, Passover Week, and Easter. This Certificate may not be used to travel to any resort where use is restricted. Accommodations are subject to availability and applicable taxes. All Interval International Terms and Conditions of Individual Membership and Exchange apply, except where noted to the contrary. This Certificate may not be combined or used in conjunction with any other certificate, or other similar discount or reduction program. This Certificate may be redeemed only by the Interval member named on the Certificate. To give the right to use the resort accommodations to someone else, however, you may purchase a Guest Certificate to be used in onjunction with the redemption of this Certificate. II’s Exchange Cancellation Policy does not apply to confirmations pursuant to the redemption of this certificate."


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2008)

1965 said:


> i have referred to my Interval/Accomodation certificates as Bonus weeks
> for over 9 years
> I may be using the wrong term and confusing everyone



I just confuse easily. Everyone else knew what you were talking about so I'd say I was just trying to read more into it than was there.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just to add to the definition confusion. When you complete a resort review of an II exchange, you'll get this message.

*Thanks for submitting 
your Vacation Evaluation. 
Thank you for completing your Vacation Evaluation form. You have been automatically entered into a random, monthly drawing for a Bonus Week Certificate good for a complimentary weeklong stay at a member resort.*


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> Just to add to the definition confusion. When you complete a resort review of an II exchange, you'll get this message.
> 
> *Thanks for submitting
> your Vacation Evaluation.
> Thank you for completing your Vacation Evaluation form. You have been automatically entered into a random, monthly drawing for a Bonus Week Certificate good for a complimentary weeklong stay at a member resort.*



If this week is free to use (maybe only an exchange fee), then it is a bonus week. An AC carries higher charges.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2008)

dioxide45 said:


> If this week is free to use (maybe only an exchange fee), then it is a bonus week. An AC carries higher charges.



It's been several years but we did win one of these once. It was just an AC just like any other AC we've recieved except that the grid on appeared to be very limited.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 7, 2008)

We get one for depositing our Phuket Marriott Vacation Club.  Its is provided by the resort for the first 5 years of ownership as a purchase incentive.  It works and appears like a normal AC from II.

Aruba Surf CLub generates the normal one provided by II.


----------

